# Cougar boat show & sale



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

The 2013 COUGAR BOAT SHOW & SALE starts February 7th and runs through the 17th, 8:30am to 5:00pm each day including weekends at their shop in San Benito, Texas. Since all Cougar boats are custom-made to order, 16 customer-owned boats will be on display, including the new ShallowMaxx 155's. Sale prices for complete boat, motor and trailer rigs will be at 5% over dealer cost (no tricks or hidden fees) until the end of the month. Go check out the rest and then come see the best at the Cougar Boat Show and Sale, or visit us on-line at www.cougarmarineusa.com.
See ya there!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

I need another cup of coffee.... I totally misunderstood the title.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Dukman said:


> I need another cup of coffee.... I totally misunderstood the title.


Hey Dukman, I see how that could happen. I guess we could always wish.
Have a great day!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm going to try to stop by today some time. Want to take a look at the southbay 200


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Cant make it today. I'll have to stop by next week..


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> Cant make it today. I'll have to stop by next week..


The show started yesterday and will run this weekend, all next week and that weekend. There are 16 boats on display this year. Not bad.
So far, we have 1 confirmed order for a Payton Scooter; one at the bank for a South Bay 160 and we're trying to figure out the options for a Cougar SSC-24T (twin 90's) for a really cool older guy that looks just like Santa Claus. Seriously, his favorite shirt is red. We've known him for years and can't wait to build that boat. See ya next week buddy.


----------



## h925 (Mar 30, 2012)

southbay said:


> The 2013 COUGAR BOAT SHOW & SALE starts February 7th and runs through the 17th, 8:30am to 5:00pm each day including weekends at their shop in San Benito, Texas. Since all Cougar boats are custom-made to order, 16 customer-owned boats will be on display, including the new ShallowMaxx 155's. Sale prices for complete boat, motor and trailer rigs will be at 5% over dealer cost (no tricks or hidden fees) until the end of the month. Go check out the rest and then come see the best at the Cougar Boat Show and Sale, or visit us on-line at www.cougarmarineusa.com.
> See ya there!


Bill I'm sorry I couldn't make it the wife and I are still getting over being sick, but rest assured we will come down to check out our potential new boat.

Thanks
Philip H.


----------

